# How do I open the Fluval 405 Canister? Housing won't budge.



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I've closed the aquastop valve (black lever)
Unplugged the filter
Raised the silver lock and removed the hoses
Unclamped the two plastic clamps on the side. The two clamps at the bottom of each side are free and clear.

Then the instructions say "push down on clamps to lift the cover/pump housing off the canister"

That's where I'm stuck. I'm supposed to press down on the two large, ivory plastic clamps on the sides and that's supposed to make the housing come off?

How hard are you supposed to press down? The clamps don't feel very strong, and the housing is not budging at all.

I don't want to break it so I thought I'd better ask before I go any further. I hope someone can help soon. Thanks!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Never mind for now. I put it back together and will try again when people are awake. 

I wanted to look inside to see what media is in there. I'm seeing the same particles floating in the water over and over again, and now the surface is getting a film on it. I think it'll be okay for the night, but I do need to check out what's going on in the morning along with a large water change.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I have a Fluval 305, so I'm not sure if it's exactly the same. I use a butterknife or flathead screwdriver to wedge into the groove and gently pry it apart.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

What cah925 said. It's my method of choice for opening mine.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Wait, are you guys saying that in order to open the filter, normal opening, that you need to pry it apart with a butter knife? I've never used a Fluval, this is just out of curiosity.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

that is nuts!


----------



## misnjoe (Feb 14, 2007)

take your filter by a sink and open the isolaton valves. this could release pressure and allow the filter to open. this is what i have to do w/ my eheim. jim


----------



## Characins (Feb 4, 2008)

That's one of the reasons I've tried to stay away from fluval! They're awesome filters, but I've always preferred good ol Aquaclear HOBs for their ease of use and cleaning.


----------



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a fluval.... 305... the bottoms of the handles on either side have a ledge sticking out... unlatch the handles... then just slow even pressure pushing down and it will unseat the O-ring... if yours is stuck, maybe the o-ring wasn't lubricated before it was installed.. It does take a fair amount of pressure, but not so much that you think you are going to break it..


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

indiboi said:


> Wait, are you guys saying that in order to open the filter, normal opening, that you need to pry it apart with a butter knife? I've never used a Fluval, this is just out of curiosity.


lol, well you can open it with the handles. It seals pretty tightly, which may explain why I've never had one leak in over 20 years of using them. I find it easier to loosen the head from the canister with something such as a butter knife than the effort it takes to pull them apart.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmmm, that's interesting, almost in that sort of I dumbfounded kind of way, lol. Thanks for the clarification, should I ever need to open a Fluval I'll be sure to have some cutlery on hand.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

No need to use the good knives, any will do, lol.


----------



## Trace63 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lmfao Eheim wins again


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help! After hearing that I have to take a knife to it, I've decided to not open it. As frustrated as I am with that thing, if I go looking for knives, I just might get an ax!

I won't risk damaging it since I'm returning it. I'll just put it in my car — water and all — and let them open it. I can always stuff it in a kitchen trash can for the car trip.

Just one more reason why I am so glad I'm getting rid of that thing. No insult to those who like them. We all have our preferences. But I can't stand the thing!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

indiboi said:


> Wait, are you guys saying that in order to open the filter, normal opening, that you need to pry it apart with a butter knife? I've never used a Fluval, this is just out of curiosity.


I had a 304 and had to use a knife. Big pain in the arse.


----------



## TKDbilly (Jan 6, 2008)

wow just caught this thread; I have a Fluval 405 and have had great success. I also change my water once a week so I'm intimately familiar with the maintenance.

In a nutshell, once you pull down on the levers on either side of the canister holding down the pump housing, continue pushing down on both sides at the same time. It is designed to leverage against the lower housing and prys up on the pump housing. That's all there is to it.

Now, going the other way, make sure you have the pump housing point in the right direction, that is, align the logo so it is on the same side. The logo is split intentially between the pump housing and the lower housing.

Good luck


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, TKDbilly! That's very helpful. I thought that's how it was supposed to work, but I was very concerned that the plastic levers on the sides would break. They just didn't feel very strong against the seal of the housing.

If I didn't have the option of returning it, I would most likely try a knife and then work my way up to figuring out just how much pressure those levers can take. But since I am returning it, I don't want to change it. Any damage may give cause for the store to refuse the return and tell me to go to Fluval directly. I'm not real trusting in general, and I'm especially not very trusting of Mr. Pushy.

BTW, welcome to PT! It's nice to have you here!  A bit off-topic, but is TKD in your ID referring to TaeKwonDo? Just curious because both of my daughters got their black belts. They're not doing it anymore, but it's a great sport.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

First off, put the use of a knife out of your head. This is very simple.

Step one, undo the hose housing.
Step two, take canister filter out of stand.
step three, grasp both levers on side of filter...









step Four,
*Firmly *pull the levers down, keep the bottom hasp hooked to the canister. It will pop right off.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you, gmccreedy, for the excellent pictures. It confirms I was doing it correctly.

Unfortunately, for some reason, the housing on mine did not pop right off. It was (still is) very stuck. I can see, as I'm pushing, the water level drop where the hoses go, but then things start bowing and at that point, I stop. When parts begin to bow and the seal will still not let go, then I won't keep going _under these circumstances_ (returning it).

Someone much earlier in the thread said it could be stuck if they did not properly lubricate the o-ring before sealing it shut. If this is possible, then that may be what's happened, considering the calibre of their installation work in general.

Mr. Pushy told me that a lot of people break them, but he said that's because they try to open it the wrong way. Makes me now rethink his comment.


----------



## TKDbilly (Jan 6, 2008)

nice pictures gmccreedy-good idea; not to unnecessarily continue this thread (and it sounds like a moot point if you return it) but wanted others to see this feedback that are keeping the unit if they don't have much experience with it; having used the 405 for a while, I can speak from experience. if the top is that stuck, it is probably because the o-ring wasn't installed correctly and the instructions aren't very clear; be very careful opening by prying open with a knife as you can damage the seal; also, it is always a good idea to lubricate the seals on all equipment including the intake/outlet fittings at the pump head

good luck


----------



## cjunky (Nov 26, 2007)

if its the first time its been opened, its not unusual for the o-ring and general tightness to make it tricky to open. Greasing the o-ring can help if its too stiff, but ive never had to resort to that myself.

Follow the excellent instructions and apply even pressure using the clamps on either side. They wont break.

I have almost the entire fluval canister range at home. Theyre all a little stiff to open, but I havent had to resort to using a knife or any other lever yet.

i would be wary of doing that anyway...would be too easy to damage the plastic.

Marc


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Just as a quick follow up... I finally got the 405 open. When I uninstalled everything from my tank last night (to install my Eheim), I had to carry the Fluval canister itself over to the sink. I tried to open it again, and this time in bright light, I could see one part beginning to let loose. So I applied a bit more pressure on that side, and it somewhat "peeled" off from there.

Thanks to everyone who helped me with this!


----------

